# mango kiwi wine?



## QSmothers (Nov 28, 2012)

Is it possible and if so does anyone have a recipe??


----------



## bsayers01 (Apr 16, 2014)

I say just go for it. My friend and I have been harvesting this mango tree for a couple weeks and came up with more than 50# of fruit without the peel or pit. For a 5gal batch:

About 10-12# mango pulp (fruit frozen and thawed)
2# banana
10# sugar
1pkt champagne yeast
2 tsp yeast Nutrient
1/2-1oz pectic enzyme
Water to 6.5-7 gal

Boil fruit and add sugar. Pour into fermenting bucket through a mesh bag. Add water to cool must to 100 deg or less. Add other ingredients with yeast. Boom! 
5-7 days rack to secondary and bulk age. Rack to another carboy every month or three. 
We used 1camden tab per gal and let sit for a day in some batches and some not. 
Also 1 batch we added strawberries instead of banana. You could use kiwi as well. Give it a try and see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Ctmaro (Apr 16, 2014)

In Feb. 2, 2014, I bottle a strawberry/Kiwi wine that is super good at 6 months. I also have 3 gallons of mango wine going right now, from frozen mango. I would say this sounds super! May try it once i can get enough KIWI.


----------

